# Hurricane Hype?



## legalskier (May 28, 2010)

_The official outlook for the 2010 hurricane season that begins June 1 calls for 14 to 23 "named storms" (with top winds at least 39 miles per hour), including 8 to 14 Hurricanes (top winds at least 74 mph) and 3 to 7 major hurricanes (category 3-4, winds at least 111 mph). 
Lead hurricane season forecaster Gerry Bell of NOAA's Climate Prediction Center identified three factors contributing to a 2010 outlook above the average of 11 named storms, 6 hurricanes, and 2 major hurricanes.
    -Because warm El Nino conditions in the tropical Pacific have dissipated, upper-level wind conditions will be more conducive to the development of hurricanes in the Atlantic Basin.
    -High sea surface temperatures -- which fuel tropical storms -- remain exceptionally warm across the Atlantic -- up to 4 degrees above average.
    -The season is part of a multi-decade trend of active hurricane seasons that has seen favorable ocean and atmospheric conditions. Eight of the top 10 most active seasons have occurred since 1995.
Bell said the major uncertainty for the season remained conditions in the tropical Pacific, where ocean temperature could shift to a cool La Nina phase that encourages hurricane development._
*http://news.discovery.com/earth/noaa-look-out-for-big-hurricane-season.html*


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 28, 2010)

its been very quiet...we're due for a hurricane....its been an aweful summer for surf, just no low sitting off the carolina coast to pump any waves our direction...praying the fall will kick up.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 3, 2010)

looks like TS/Hurricane Colin will be born soon...looks like perfect timing for surf to build in...heading to the cape fri-tues....


----------

